

Valve games for Debian developers - duggieawesome
https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2014/01/msg00006.html

======
rainmaking
Much love to Valve. Still, brace yourselves for a hiatus in Debian package
updates...

~~~
davidgerard
And to think in the olden days, Frozen Bubble was sufficient to DDOS the DDs
...

